# If You HAd One Tactic



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

If you had one tactic to employ into your onslaught what would it be?

Maybe list Army and tactic

As I havent actually played any games with 'My' army yet I would like to see if there is anything that may help me so I dont get whipped by the 6year old in the corner with a set of necrons.

:laugh:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I use a force of mostly grey knights so my main tactic is to run at the enemy as fast as possible with all guns blazing. While doing this I also teleport in a few squads with flamers to BBQ the enemy forces. Meanwhile I have a few guardsmen and stormtroopers sitting out in the back shooting with all the have (mostly the guard just use heavy weapons to take out tanks.)

These tactics are decent for me because almost nobody can stand up to a grey knight assault for long, except for a few exceptions such as death guard and bezerkers, but usually I try to shoot them at range.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Necrons: shoot shit until the shit isn't there anymore

marines: get up close and personal ASAP

khorne: even closer even faster


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Eldar: don't fight their whole army at once if you can avoid it (unbalanced deployment), use your mobility
shooty/balanced SM: blow them to kingdom come and then countercharge
Orks: Advance with a withering hail of support fire, then get to krumpin'
Chaos: Use your ranged support fire to take out specific elements of your opponents army so that your melee forces can finish the job without hassle
Guard: pewpewpew until you run out of targets
Tau: Mix the guard and eldar tactics, plus take down specific targets to disable your opponent with your suits.

Anything beyond this level is entirely dependent upon what units you take.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Guard. Heavy weapons are your friend. If the heavy weapons are mounted on tracks, even better. Big explosions give Yarrick a stiffy.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Armoured Spearhead straight into the weakest parts of the enemy line with my armoured battlegroup


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I play guard super defensively. Every squad has a heavy weapons squad (mostly autocannons), and I spread my men in a long line. I put the HQ behind, and the basilisk in the corner, the leman russ in the middle an the demolisher in the middle. I just wait for them to come to me, at which point I blast the living hell out of them. I never move.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well since you didn't mention what army you have it is difficult to give any specific tactics to you. Probably the most important would be to remember victory conditions for the game. What is the objective that your try to achieve that will give you the victory. It may not be kill everything in the other army. Best example is the game I played last week that was rescue the messenger. Get atleast one of the 3 messengers off your side of the board. My opponent killed 90% of my army but I won because I got 2 messengers off the board and killed all of his.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Eldar. Use Falcons To Take Out Transport / Tanks
Rangers to cut them down
pheonix lords with there aspects to cut there targets down
swooping hawks sky keaping on and off
ect ect

space wolves

sit back and shoot until last minuet... send in transport tankshocking


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Black Templar Blitzkrieg with two LRCs with Chaplains and big squads, backed up by heavy firepower. Invokes panic and strongly encourages poor decisions in shooting priority, singificantly increasing likelihood of squads successfully reaching enemy lines.

Black Templar Trident, one LRC with Terminators and Chaplain straight down middle, two Rhinos with squads in pincer. LRC usually destroyed with overconcentration of fire, allowing infantry to hit and seal victory. Failure to destroy LRC results in massive casualties and severe dispurtion, allowing Rhinos to reach lines safely. Opponents with extremely strong anti-armour shooting may succeed in destroy Rhinos and LRC before impact, rendering victory near-impossible.

Necron Hammer and Anvil, in Articles section.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> *space wolves
> 
> sit back and shoot until last minuet... send in transport tankshocking*


Did you just type that? Leman Russ is spinning in his space grave right now space whooping to kick your space wolf verbal desecrating mouth D:

If you shoot as a main tactic with space wolves then you should switch over to Dark Angels.


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

i use my own chapter the dark novas very offensively what i like to do
is halt the enemy with my heavy vechiles while my tactical squads nip
round in a flanking maneuvre so the enemies got infantry one side and heavy armour 
on the other works better against chaos useless aganist tyranids

army list:

3x tactical squads with sergeant
hq: chapter master
standard bearer
company champion
heavy flamer
1x devastor squad with sergeant
3x land raider
1x terminus ultra land raider
1x baneblade
2x basilisk 
4x leman russ
3x rhinos

unfinished:
1x warhound titan 
1x razorback
2x tactical squads
1x devastator squad
1x assault

what do you think of this amry list?


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Witch hunters- Transport rushing ad infinitum

Imperial Guard- Spray and pray

Alpha Legion- Use every tactic. Deep strike, infiltrate, flanking, transport rushing, demon summoning, choas scorcery, drop pods, tank shocking, siege engines, bombardment and oodles of espionage.


----------



## kh4054ng3l (Nov 23, 2007)

what no ig armoured company, pie plates for everyone!


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

Khorne: :angry:Kill. Anything. If you run out of enemies to assault, then charge the terrain.

However, in all seriusness, use a lot and distract the opponent so that enough Khorne make it into CC to have a significant contribution. Then when the last of my berzerkers die, my other units are within rapid fire range to destroy whatevers left. 

Yeah, like that actually happens alot.


----------



## The Sickness (Feb 6, 2008)

Chaos: Plague marines form a firing line with plasma guns. Havoks and obliterators provide heavy weapon support. Berserkers and Deamon Prince wait behind Plague marines to counter attack. Sit back and blast away until the enemy crashes on the anvil that is the plague marines, then hit them with the hammer of khorne (aka berserkers and DP). All troops are in rhinos to set up my firebase on forward objectives if needed. Also, I take an infiltrating chosen squad with 2 powerfists, 3 meltguns, and an icon of khorne to be a pain in the enemy's flank.

If this dosen't work, theres always the super cheesey 2 Deamon Princes with lash of submission (lets you move an enemy unit) and three vindicators. Bunch those bad guys up in a nice pie plate formation and unleash hell with the vindicators. Its very effective, but you wont make any friends if you use it...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Handbag of Joy said:


> Did you just type that? Leman Russ is spinning in his space grave right now space whooping to kick your space wolf verbal desecrating mouth D:
> 
> If you shoot as a main tactic with space wolves then you should switch over to Dark Angels.


i shoot from my tanks to weeken the enemy as they rumble foward 

then

15 claws jump out of crusader
10 greys from a rhino
10 bloods from a rhino

thats what i ment

my landraider helios shoots and mt scouts and long fangs everything else runs forward


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Pew pew pew till they don't get up.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Orks

Lots and lots of everything , there is safety in numbers & confidence in effect (you may only be hitting on 5s but 4000 shots incoming do count.

Keep them moving towards objectives and don't worry about losing lots, there are usually more to take their places.

I find that a fast moving component is needed to occupy attention (even if it is suicidal) until slower main components get into position.

But never think that headlong rushes directly into lines of the enemy is the only tactic for Orks.

They are not slow witted ... just not subtle in most circumstances


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Shoot them!

As guard i also play fairly defensivly...Troops sit and shoot the bejezus out of everything.

set of drop troops drop in to take out there range units or at least hurt them. may drop in melta if i know i'm facing a tank heavy force.

From the tanks advance blocking los to my hell hound...have a BBQ..

Then once they do get to my lines(hopefully shot to heck....i counter charge with the Rough riders....if there not dead yet i send in the conscripts so they sit there till games end...

Summary..Shoot, drop, counter.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Pew pew pew till they don't get up.


before they get to your sand bags


----------

